# Citizen Promaster Repair Advice .. Please?



## Gregorius (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi all..

first posting for a while - apologies!

I am the (once proud) owner of a Promaster 200M Diver - black face/gold bezel - but like a plonker dropped it on the garage floor a couple of months ago. It went down case first and it sounded quite hard... ouch! It ran ok for several weeks afterthat, but one day it stopped ... then it restarted... then stopped again, this time for good.

Questions: Is it repairable? Is it worth repairing? Anybody know someone who might be able to look at it / repair it?

It's a good looking piece and would be a real shame to just let it sit in the bedside drawer for the next 5 years..

Cheers

Greg


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Is it possible that the battery has coincidentally failed in the few weeks since the accident Greg? Just a thought.

If it isn't the battery then you could try either our host Roy ([email protected]), or if you google Rytetime you should get the contact details for Stephen Burrage, a watch repairer in Leicestershire, he is highly regarded on this forum.

Good luck getting it sorted


----------



## Gregorius (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey - thanks for the prompt reply... I should have said (I rather assumed...) that it is a mechanical not quartz movement ... but I'll certainly try the two guys you've suggested...

Thanks

Greg


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

It dawned on me that it was probably an eco-drive whilst I was in bed last night Greg, and I had one of those " Doh!! " moments :lol:


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

It should be possible to get a new movement for it.

I replaced one a couple of months ago...the movement cost circa Â£20.00 from Cousins.

You can always send it to me.....


----------



## Gregorius (Jun 1, 2008)

unlcky alf said:


> It dawned on me that it was probably an eco-drive whilst I was in bed last night Greg, and I had one of those " Doh!! " moments :lol:


Ahhh .. no, not an Eco-drive, just a plain ol' Auto ...

The bottom of the dial is marked: N-8203-815880-KA and has the winder at 8 o'clock (someone else has posted a mod to a similar but yellow faced model in this forum I think..)

It's quite a nice watch, it's be a real shame to junk it.. My dilemma though is that I can get another on Ebay for about Â£75.00 ... is it worth the effort to repair, or will some willing soul volunteer his time to gain experience...? lol..it's worth a try!

Greg








courtesy of Ebay, although mine has the word 'Divers' above 'Water Resist' on the dial.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Gregorius said:


> Ahhh .. no, not an Eco-drive, just a plain ol' Auto ...


Double Doh!! h34r:

I knew I was right about it having hands though :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Aah, love those, its worth getting it fixed


----------



## Gregorius (Jun 1, 2008)

Twickers old chap ...

I've tried to send you a PM, but I don't think I have earned that privilege yet...

I'd like to contact you with a view to you having a peek at this watch of mine..

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

Gregorius said:


> Twickers old chap ...
> 
> I've tried to send you a PM, but I don't think I have earned that privilege yet...
> 
> ...


I can't PM you either so email me please : [email protected]


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Gregorius said:


> unlcky alf said:
> 
> 
> > It dawned on me that it was probably an eco-drive whilst I was in bed last night Greg, and I had one of those " Doh!! " moments :lol:
> ...


i do like those.....plus the fact that there is some rather nice after market hands available now


----------



## Gregorius (Jun 1, 2008)

After-market hands..?? That could be interesting - any pics/links?

Greg


----------

